# Thoughts on the Audi TT?



## AdamsDriver (Apr 12, 2021)

Just wondering what the general opinion of the TT is. I can never seem to find a popular opinion, mostly good and bad complaints that are controversial. What do you guys think about it? What's something you like about it and what's something you hate?


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm sure you'll get a lot of positive comments from this forum.

First of all I like the *styling *- I was lukewarm to the MK1 TT and I think the MK2 looks too bubbly. MK3 is aggressive and sharp. *The handling* - it's nippy to say the least! and it feels safe when giving it the beans/cornering with a Quattro (although the steering can be a little numb.) The *quality of the interior* is unparalleled for the price point. *Boot space* is surprisingly decent as is *fuel economy.*

Dislike the_ Audi dealers/garages, their marketing, their 'packs'_ which means certain models are without basic equipment that come as standard on modern day cars (satnav, parking sensors/rear cameras etc)

The _rear seats_ are only good for children or brief journeys - otherwise they'll break a passengers neck with the low rear window.

Oh and_ rear visibility_ aint great either.


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

AlrightSally said:


> I'm sure you'll get a lot of positive comments from this forum.
> 
> First of all I like the *styling *- I was lukewarm to the MK1 TT and I think the MK2 looks too bubbly. MK3 is aggressive and sharp. *The handling* - it's nippy to say the least! and it feels safe when giving it the beans/cornering with a Quattro (although the steering can be a little numb.) The *quality of the interior* is unparalleled for the price point. *Boot space* is surprisingly decent as is *fuel economy.*
> 
> ...


Spot on. Awesome review. 
2 year owner of mk3 TT, fully specced. 
Could not describe the car any better myself


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

Definitely the best place to come for a totally unbiased opinion.


----------



## Macca1969 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi, I have now had my TT for just over 3 years from new and in my experience the car has literally been faultless. Everything feels well screwed together and nothing rattles or squeaks in my cabin. I wanted a TT for such a long time and hoped that it wouldn't disappoint and I can honestly say that it has more than lived up to my expectations and more. Every time I drive it I am reminded about what a great cabin it is and the outside still makes me constantly look at it on my drive and look back as I leave it. A very special car indeed, so much so that I have ordered another one!! If I were to complain about anything that hasn't been mentioned I would say that I have had the frozen window issue a few times, also when you open the tailgate after it rains some comes into the boot, and finally I have had a rear light failure too.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

AdamsDriver said:


> Just wondering what the general opinion of the TT is.


It's ok.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It's awful, and that's why I've owned 7 TT's


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Had mine for 5yrs and I dont keep cars that long normally!


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

Had a Mk1 - loved the cutting edge styling - drives okayish 
Had a Mk2 - loved the overall car and driving experience was pretty good
On my 2nd Mk3 TTS - it's an animal and I think it's amazing, I don't just love it, I think it's crazy value for money and the drive is so precise and the interior and exterior styling is fantastic and the technology is great.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

what impress me more of TT is how actual still is, despite being launched in 2014... it was really ahead of its time, and this advertise says it all.. 8)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8iaYgf ... T2&index=8


----------



## Hesse (Mar 12, 2021)

Only had mine a month so not an experienced owner, but very impressed so far, better than I expected.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm on my second TT ( first was a 2007 mk2 which we kept till 2013) current car is a 2015 got it when it was available in Australia. We have had no issues with the current car except for some updates to the software in the early stages.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Depends on what thoughts...

The most aggressive of all the TTs and looks the best of the 3. Has some really ugly wheel options. Its a (relatively) small compact car with modest tech but it really misses out with no centre screen. MMI is dated and limited, but still good. Certainly liked by the ladies (most of whom seem to be the ones driving them)


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Toshiba said:


> Certainly liked by the ladies (most of whom seem to be the ones driving them)


Also Driven By hairdressers / Men who like Men and folk who wear pink Berets when the roof is down! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not seen those types, but not many people drive around with a sticker on the side of their car declaring a vocation. 
But for sure the majority of the drivers of the TT are female.

Women can also vote now, we even pay them the same for doing the same job - welcome to the new world.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Toshiba said:


> Not seen those types, but not many people drive around with a sticker on the side of their car declaring a vocation.
> But for sure the majority of the drivers of the TT are female.
> 
> Women can also vote now, we even pay them the same for doing the same job - welcome to the new world.


Yes, the old annual report of Drivers cars owned by a specific Sex makes good bed time reading! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## MCIP (Aug 16, 2014)

Had 2 mk1s 1.8 manual and 3.2 dsg loved them both but did not like the dsg so sold it but now looking for my 3rd mk1, So stylish and a wonderful drive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Vorsprung20 said:


> Yes, the old annual report of Drivers cars owned by a specific Sex makes good bed time reading! [smiley=book2.gif]


You don't need a report, just look at the driver sat in the drivers seat while the cars been used.
Significantly more women, it is what it is... neither good or bad. 8)


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Toshiba said:


> Vorsprung20 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the old annual report of Drivers cars owned by a specific Sex makes good bed time reading! [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


Well of course, sound judgement that.

I have also observed that it tends to be males with "Short man syndrome" that drive around in RS7's,It is what it is i guess.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it's a quite funny story to read, here in italy TT is 99% a men's car, we have a TT mk3 owners' group, 124 members, 121 are men


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Vorsprung20 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Vorsprung20 said:
> ...


So you see it as an attack on you, I don't need to sumise you're the only one feeling inadequate by some measure. The fact you even call it out means you've clearly had a lady belittle you in the past, it's ok.

I'm ok if it was remotely true that most RS7s were driven by women, which it isnt. it doesn't or wouldn't make the car better or worse. But facts are facts here in the U.K. most TTs are driven by women, you could confirm this by just using your eyes. Maybe 3-4 are women for every man.

But we all know a TT with an RS logo on the rear is just that, a badged TT. it's not a real RS or a serious drivers car. Careful it will cause the development of m'oobs..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

kevin#34 said:


> it's a quite funny story to read, here in italy TT is 99% a men's car, we have a TT mk3 owners' group, 124 members, 121 are men


Women don't have the same desire/need to join forums. Forums are not a measure of gender bias when it comes to ownership of a car... for any car including RS7s

It does say a lot about the mindset of certain owners however. Especially that posters... maybe he's not typical of all RS TT owners. I never felt it to be special when I had one.. I actually preferred the TTS, 99.1% the same, just the exhaust noise was the noticeable difference.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

[/quote]

So you see it as an attack on you, I don't need to sumise you're the only one feeling inadequate by some measure. The fact you even call it out means you've clearly had a lady belittle you in the past, it's ok.

I'm ok if it was remotely true that most RS7s were driven by women, which it isnt. it doesn't or wouldn't make the car better or worse. But facts are facts here in the U.K. most TTs are driven by women, you could confirm this by just using your eyes. Maybe 3-4 are women for every man.

But we all know a TT with an RS logo on the rear is just that, a badged TT. it's not a real RS or a serious drivers car. Careful it will cause the development of m'oobs..[/quote]

:lol: Someone is on their Period i think!

Attack? really ? More humoured by Generalising without facts.

Crack open a Beer and chill it's Sunday!

At dawn we Attack! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So you know as much about women as you do cars.

My serotonin is constant.. As for the beer, I'm currently sat in a beer garden laughing at some online people - both men and women are drinking beer and it doesn't make the brand of larger being enjoyed any less manly


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I wasn't referring to a forum, but to a club that organize meetings, so I'm quite sure about the sex of the participants.. :lol:



Toshiba said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > it's a quite funny story to read, here in italy TT is 99% a men's car, we have a TT mk3 owners' group, 124 members, 121 are men
> ...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I know you've mentioned this before Tosh and it surprised me so I did start making a mental note of the sex of TT drivers and I'd say less than a quarter were women.
Maybe its regional as on Friday I was on the Fylde coast and saw 2 women TT drivers within a couple of hours.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sure its regional, Or they're some ugly women who just look like men! AKA Leeds would be a prime example [smiley=sick2.gif] 
I can only say what i seen, 1 sometimes 2 in 5 men maybe, the rest are non leeds looking girls, ie not the scary types with adams apples. YMMV


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I retracted my previous statement in a fit of mistaken identity not knowing which way round these regional types like to swing. I will reinstate and go for the kinder option of "chicks with sticks" knowing I can sleep easy.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Ive had a MK2 Sline TDI Quattro for 1 year and covered 30K miles of mostly back country lanes, for what i was doing I couldn't really fault it, it looked good, it had a good driving position, it had plenty of grip, and took daily abuse. There nothing i didn't really like about it.

Fast forward 7 years and I've brought a MK3 TTRS to daily as I didn't want a 3rd car sat in the garage again, and sold the race car so something fun, all year round use, back seats as first kid on the way. After a couple of weeks heres my positives and negatives.

Generall opinion: Hairdresser jokes god wild again, although I had a Boxster GTS 981 before this and hairdresser jokes here rife then, my 360 spider was always called an MR2 lol so whatever you have someome will find away to abuse you lol. However i think the stigma of it being a hairdressers car will remain, plenty of women have them and thats fine, then theres the enthusiasts who hate the TT because of what the journalists say, and the the enthusiasts who know about say the RS, a number of my friends (racers or tuners) really respect the TTRS and the engine etc. Then general folk who just like it.

My opinion of my RS:
Good things:
Looks great, great quality and interior just feels a bit special, the engine is an absolute masterpiece, the everyday usability.

Things i don't like:
MK2 had a better driving position and so does my BMW annoyingly but im getting used to it, road noise is alot (took the Macan today as it was a bit of a motorway trip), Mag ride was probably something i should of good as some roads around where i like are quite bumpy but KW DCC kit should fix that.

I also understand why its never classed as a true sports car, its very capable but it still handles and feels like a hot hatch, its very point and squirt. I'm not complaining, i brought it over a 981 Cayamn GTS because of how much more usable the TT is, as I'm happy with that compromise. I think the TT gets a rough time for this, people should just accept it.

My 2p anyways. I'll work on a few of its flaws but otherwise it won't be going anywhere, really enjoy driving it. Once PPF'd in a few weeks I'll be taking it around Wales with friends who had 781 Spyder, Aston, Mclaren etc so it will be interesting to see how my daily handles hoons with some proper sports cars.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Toshiba said:


> So you know as much about women as you do cars.
> 
> My serotonin is constant.. As for the beer, I'm currently sat in a beer garden laughing at some online people - both men and women are drinking beer and it doesn't make the brand of larger being enjoyed any less manly


 Company in the Beer garden can't of been up to much if you're wired into your device tapping away on a nice sunny afternoon :lol:

On a separate note 99.2% (Undeclared source) of people prefer the car they own to what else is available.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

newguy said:


> Ive had a MK2 Sline TDI Quattro for 1 year and covered 30K miles of mostly back country lanes, for what i was doing I couldn't really fault it, it looked good, it had a good driving position, it had plenty of grip, and took daily abuse. There nothing i didn't really like about it.
> 
> Fast forward 7 years and I've brought a MK3 TTRS to daily as I didn't want a 3rd car sat in the garage again, and sold the race car so something fun, all year round use, back seats as first kid on the way. After a couple of weeks heres my positives and negatives.
> 
> ...


Agree the Mk 2 has a better driving position, 100% with you on this. Mag ride also an option i glad i bought into.

If your heading down to Wales and need some pointers on good routes, let me know!


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

leopard said:


> I retracted my previous statement in a fit of mistaken identity not knowing which way round these regional types like to swing. I will reinstate and go for the kinder option of "chicks with sticks" knowing I can sleep easy.


 :lol:


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

I love how this was originally a question from a link spammer and it's only now that they've been removed it's getting some attention! :lol:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

just for my curiosity, which are the differences in terms of driving position between mk2 and mk3? I mean, where/why you think the mk2 is better?



newguy said:


> Ive had a MK2 Sline TDI Quattro for 1 year and covered 30K miles of mostly back country lanes, for what i was doing I couldn't really fault it, it looked good, it had a good driving position, it had plenty of grip, and took daily abuse. There nothing i didn't really like about it.
> 
> Fast forward 7 years and I've brought a MK3 TTRS to daily as I didn't want a 3rd car sat in the garage again, and sold the race car so something fun, all year round use, back seats as first kid on the way. After a couple of weeks heres my positives and negatives.
> 
> ...


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> just for my curiosity, which are the differences in terms of driving position between mk2 and mk3? I mean, where/why you think the mk2 is better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The MK2 you sat lower, you felt like you were sat in the car rather than on it. In the MK3 you feel like your on the car, finding a good position is very difficult, you just feel to high. Its probably what disappointment me the most in the car, if there is a way to modify the seat rail at all I will try, but the seat looks like its quite low at the butt part of it so the rest around you mainly steering wheel and dash should be higher imo. I like to sit on the floor, have a small bend in my legs but have my heels in line with my butt, arms quite bent and a silght recline, its just not possible in the MK3. My legs are either too bent, or im too upright and feeling like i am far to high. All a compromise.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thanks, very clear... how tall are you?


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

AlrightSally said:


> I love how this was originally a question from a link spammer and it's only now that they've been removed it's getting some attention! :lol:


I'm only here for the pissing contest. :lol:


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> thanks, very clear... how tall are you?


I'm 5'8 / 174cm. I'm getting used to it, but have to drive with my arms more extended than i usually like to, if i was hooning I'd have no choice but to up right the back of the seat a bit, I'd feel high but at least my legs wouldn't be all bent up.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Vorsprung20 said:


> newguy said:
> 
> 
> > Ive had a MK2 Sline TDI Quattro for 1 year and covered 30K miles of mostly back country lanes, for what i was doing I couldn't really fault it, it looked good, it had a good driving position, it had plenty of grip, and took daily abuse. There nothing i didn't really like about it.
> ...


Usually head into north wales as im in Shropshire. It's been a while as i stuck to the track for a couple of years but hoping to get out soon


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Vorsprung20 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > So you know as much about women as you do cars.
> ...


if you own more than one car is it possible to have a preference for one model over the others...? :lol: 
You have to use a device of some type to order..


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks, I am 184 cm, so probably in my case even worse



newguy said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks, very clear... how tall are you?
> ...


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> ok, thanks, I am 184 cm, so probably in my case even worse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All depends on the driving position you like I guess. If you like your position like and legs stretched yes I think it would be worse for you. I've seen people who like to have there arms quite extended though. Its a shame my sim racing rig has my perfect position and not my car haha.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Of the three tt's I reckon the mk1 had the best driving position, best comfort and certainly the best seat heating of any car I've owned.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

leopard said:


> Of the three tt's I reckon the mk1 had the best driving position, best comfort and certainly the best seat heating of any car I've owned.


I remember Clarkson saying the seats could melt human bone on top gear when they did the soft top test in Iceland using that blue 3.2 V6 Roadster. I bought a silver one 3 weeks later.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

AdamsDriver said:


> Just wondering what the general opinion of the TT is. I can never seem to find a popular opinion, mostly good and bad complaints that are controversial. What do you guys think about it? What's something you like about it and what's something you hate?


Put it like this, I had a 16 plate TTS from new, then ordered my current (18 plate) TTS. Combined mileage of just over 90,000 miles and... 100% reliability, no rattles, only issues have been exhaust tips corroding (twice replaced under Warranty), one of the rear seats locking mechanisms breaking, interior LED failure and err, that's it. Cheap to run, I get an average of 34mpg, but 40mpg is easy on a long run... servicing is cheap (I use an independent) and the car itself? Nice to drive, interior still feels special, looks - it's a good looking car, in fact even yesterday I had a random person eyeing up my car and then telling me how amazing it looks - he had a viper green Macan S. For me, the TT is the sports car I can use every day and it's practical too - I don't need the rear seats, as we have an SQ5 for lifting and hauling, bit every now and again I use it for fishing and all my carp gear goes in there. Hey and due to Audi UK's total balls up with the new RS3 UK specs, I have cancelled my order for one and looks like a TTRS is back on the menu for next Spring. that'll be my 7th TT, so fair to say I am a fan.


----------



## Stustt (Jul 3, 2020)

An old thread but still makes for interesting reading.
One point I'd like to make is their amazing value. I bought a mk1 Quattro five years ago for £1500. It's only covered 97k from new with fsh. It's fast, feels safe and planted, zero rust, well made, cheap to run - - - the list goes on. Sure I'd love a newer model but for now it is what it is.
A fun little car with good looks and in my case is now 22 years old but still looks cool for peanuts.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Into my 5th month of first time TT ownership, only covered around 2,400 miles and am absolutely loving it.
I think the TT is a unique vehicle, very distinctive and has a great road presence .
I think the car has everything you need to have a great driving experience.
Im always looking back at it when parked up and thinking ‘yeah, done well there’
my only issue is becoming familiar with the MMI menu structure, however this is me not the car.
i would highly recommend a TT of any MK .


----------

